# State of the Union - SSD's for samples and Black Friday



## colony nofi (Nov 7, 2016)

Hey all,
Thought it was worth creating a thread with two connected purposes.
The first is to get opinions and knowledge on the current state of affairs for SSD's for sample library use. The second is to pair this knowledge with info of any big specials on SSD's come black friday. Call it a way of us being able to get great bang for buck come buy time!

As a bit of background, I run a bunch of 1TB crucial SSD's in a pegasus J4. 2x1TB for samples, and 2x1TB for projects and sfx.

And I've run out of room. First on my sample drive (I am about 400GB short at the moment and have had to "ration" space thru getting rid of mics I don't need, or shifting samples I rarely use.) And now also for my projects drive (which probably could just do with a damn good cleanup!

I'm tossing up the idea of getting a new enclosure (I've got a potential project on which will require me to work in windows next year, and something officially supported in windows will be good - though it also needs to be portable - tricky!) Thats kinda another story.

But I guess where this is headed is :

What 2TB drives are people using for samples - or is it still better just to get an additional enclosure and stick with multiple 1TB drives?

I have used samsung 850evo's in an older mac pro with good results. But is the performance gain above say crucial MX300 in the 2TB model worth the price difference?
I personally am not sure for sample libs that its worth stumping up the extra cash for the 850pro's... I would for a os drive perhaps.

Also - is anyone using multiple m.2's in external enclosures? Is that something I should look into?

What about other brands of SSDs....????

All thoughts appreciated.


----------



## khollister (Nov 7, 2016)

I just bought 2 MX300's - the performance numbers I have seen are not significantly different than the EVO's and the price for 1 & 2 TB are quite a bit cheaper. The problem with putting M/2's in an external case is that most/all of the TB bridge chips are not that impressive and will not deliver the native performance through TB, in spite of TB having more than enough bandwidth.


----------



## colony nofi (Nov 7, 2016)

The last couple years, there's also been pretty good black friday / cyber monday specials on crucials...


----------



## colony nofi (Nov 7, 2016)

Worth putting this here - the latest toms hardware rundown... oct 2016.
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/best-ssds,3891-2.html


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 8, 2016)

Was just at B&H. They recommend Crucial MX300 2TB $499 usd.

Here is another good guide as well.
http://www.hardware-revolution.com/best-sdd-solid-state-drive-november-2016/

Im hoping to see Samsung Evo850 1TB for under 200$ the end of the month. (The new Evo750 only goes up to 500G right now)

**PLEASE POST any SSD Sales/Deals here in this thread.



khollister said:


> I just bought 2 MX300's - the performance numbers I have seen are not significantly different than the EVO's and the price for 1 & 2 TB are quite a bit cheaper. The problem with putting M/2's in an external case is that most/all of the TB bridge chips are not that impressive and will not deliver the native performance through TB, in spite of TB having more than enough bandwidth.


----------



## NameOfBand (Nov 8, 2016)

I sure would like to see some SSD deals here! Will post if I find any! Can I ask a noob question here also? When we are talking SSDs, we are always talking internal, right? Because you use internal drives in an enclosure most likely. Why not external? Also, if I'm getting internal drives, does it matter what I get depending on if they are going to reside in an enclosure or a slave computer? I'm asking because I don't know if I will end up buying an enclosure or put the drives in a slave. Thanks for all the help!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Nov 8, 2016)

synthpunk, that link recommends the Mushkin 1TB one as a good value. I paid $200 for mine from Newegg in August, but they're about $230 right now.


----------



## khollister (Nov 8, 2016)

Assuming you are talking a USB 3/3.1 or thunderbolt enclosure, you would purchase the same SATA3/SATA6g 2.5" SSD.


----------



## mac (Nov 8, 2016)

Besides the blackmagic multidock, what external enclosures can you guys recommend? TB or usb3, and two bays would be fine, but more would be a bonus.


----------



## khollister (Nov 8, 2016)

mac said:


> Besides the blackmagic multidock, what external enclosures can you guys recommend? TB or usb3, and two bays would be fine, but more would be a bonus.


 OWC has a 4 bay TB enclosure for 4 drives that is supposed to be good. I would be careful about going more than 2 drives on a USB 3 connection due to bandwidth.


----------



## colony nofi (Nov 8, 2016)

I use the (now discontinued but still damn good) pegasus J4 - 4x2.5" SSD's. I use 2 x 2 x 1TB raid 0 arrays at the moment.
A composer I work with has the say 2x2x1 setup, but in the OWC enclosure, which is apparently very good as well. I'm going to see if I can get it going under windows10 as well... it looks like a good solid unit.
Internally, I only have an OS drive now. (I'm on a trashcan or laptop depending on the job!)

Crossing fingers for good 2TB drive deals... I'll keep my eyes open and post here.

B.


----------



## colony nofi (Nov 8, 2016)

Just saw that Samsung 850 EVO now come in a 4TB capacity. This is extremely good news. Expensive compared to say 2xcrucial MX300's - but great to have that amount of space in that size. More food for thought anyway.
https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1259799-REG/samsung_mz_75e4t0b_am_4tb_850_evo_2_5.html ($1400 USD)


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Nov 8, 2016)

You know, I'd have a private island if I'd invested 20% of the money I've spent on storage over the years.

$1400 for anything to do with storage is just too much money.


----------



## chimuelo (Nov 8, 2016)

Samsung Galaxy phones were a disaster.
Samsung appliances now have 2.5 million recalls.
Shipping a phone no biggie.
Shipping a washing machine.....forget about it.
These washing machines are definately going to force down SSDs to generate revenue.
The Galaxy 7 debacle delayed the NVMe 960s to Februray.

I have 4 950s and 6 850 Pros.
Really like the 850 pros since I beat them unmercifully everyday.

I would look to get those instead of grabbing SSDs with less quality.
10 year warranty, tough to beat.


----------



## colony nofi (Nov 8, 2016)

@Nick, I paid a lot more than $1400 for my current 4TB of SSD's inside my pegasus. When you need that much storage, and you can justify it for a project, then it makes sense. Different folk will need to look at different price points. 
Just like an Iosono core is worth €30k for the right project. Its a LOT of money, but it also can easily save that amount in labour / development / implementation for experiential projects. €300 is a lot for SPAT in MAXMSP for other multi-channel projects. There's too many factors to go into here, but there is definitely a market for the 4TB drive 

And so I suggest we look at all the different price-points. I'm guessing there's a sweetspot price/performance benefit for sample lib users around the 1TB mark - even if you need to then goto multiple drives. (I'm guessing most orchestral composers have 1-2TB sample libraries? Some definitely have a lot more, and others less....)

On that - the Munskin's are very interesting. They've recently combined 2x1TB's into a single package for around the same cost as the crucial 330MX....
http://www.poweredbymushkin.com/index.php/catalog/item/44-reactor/1241-reactor-tc-2tb.html
And the 1TB version could well hit a sweet spot.

And they've also got a brand new value offering that seems to be getting positive reviews - Triactor 960GB.....

B.


----------



## CACKLAND (Nov 8, 2016)

Personally, I'm aiming for the Samsung 960 Pro / Evo NVMe drives when released.


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Nov 8, 2016)

Best SSD's in my opinion at the moment are Intel NVMe, Samsung 850 PRO and Sandisk Extreme edition.

Like Jimmy said, it is hard to beat a 10-year warranty. The Intel PCIe NVMe is flying on X99.

At this level, price is really not a huge factor. The performance and time saved is worth it. But, of course I am only talking 1 TB drives. It becomes expensive quickly as you need more storage on a single drive.

I would get the PROs/Extreme/NVMe editions for sample libraries/Projects and standard SSD's for system.

The trick is also to upgrade slowly. Not all samples need SSD's. That way one can factor in the costs. That is what I have done, upgraded a little slowly as I needed the speed.

This is not an area, where I look for deals. Storage failure is painful and not very cheap when buying good SSD's. These are absolute essentials and I could not care less about any deals.

I have only found the above ones to be reliable over long term.


----------



## jcrosby (Nov 8, 2016)

colony nofi said:


> I have used samsung 850evo's in an older mac pro with good results. But is the performance gain above say crucial MX300 in the 2TB model worth the price difference?
> I personally am not sure for sample libs that its worth stumping up the extra cash for the 850pro's... I would for a os drive perhaps.
> 
> Also - is anyone using multiple m.2's in external enclosures? Is that something I should look into?
> ...



Do you have spare PCIe slots? If you're still on an older Mac Pro that's the fastest possible option for you while letting you free up space on your current drives. I've done the same thing and couldn't recommend considering it more...


----------



## jcrosby (Nov 8, 2016)

colony nofi said:


> (I'm on a trashcan or laptop depending on the job!)



Thought you meant you were on a cheese grater MP not a trashcan... My bad.


----------



## colony nofi (Nov 8, 2016)

Yeah - I carry my trashcan around with me.  I have a cheese grater too, but it is definitely lower performance - and is very long in the tooth. Gets very little use now days....


----------



## jcrosby (Nov 9, 2016)

Gotcha... I upgraded CPUs on my Cheese grater and despite it being long in the tooth I still love the thing. Runs pretty much on par with the trash can once upgrading drives to PCIe... Well worth keeping around if its 2009 or later...


----------



## Soundhound (Nov 9, 2016)

I have a blackmagic multidock and need more storage. Am torn about getting another multidock, or to start replacing the 1tbs with 2tbs. Second solution seems more expensive in the short run.


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 9, 2016)

Tigerdirect deals today. FYI if it helps anyone.

*Mushkin TRIACTOR 480GB Solid State Drive*






*Crucial MX300 Series 1TB Solid State Drive*
 
















*$199.99* › *Save $85* 
 *$114*  *99*




*




$299.99* › *Save $50* 
 *$249*  *99*


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 9, 2016)

I went with 2 Black Magic. 8 bays, each with Samsung or Crucial 500G SSD. One bay is dedicated to Logic X audio and projects (when it's filled simply replaced with another). 3.5G total SSD for Samples, Steam, Komplete, Synths, Reaktor, found sounds and field recordings.



Soundhound said:


> I have a blackmagic multidock and need more storage. Am torn about getting another multidock, or to start replacing the 1tbs with 2tbs. Second solution seems more expensive in the short run.


----------



## ZeroZero (Nov 9, 2016)

Samsung 960 Pro M2 is seven times faster than other SSDs fastest on the planet, (top speed 3.5 GIG per second) worth the extra IMO. The 960 evo slows down after the (large) cache is full the pro does not


----------



## colony nofi (Nov 9, 2016)

Oh the 960 Pro M2's are amazing - but they are hard to interface with a mac pro 
I do wish there was a 4xM2 enclosure I could buy that attaches via thunderbolt. 

Having said that, they are twice the price of 2.5" sata 850evo SSD's... 
2tB - https://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/co...3api=1876,50960586482,,&Q=&A=details&pcur=AUD
and its more expensive than the 4TB 850evo. As someone who needs 4 to 6TB of space for sample libraries, I'm thinking the m2 route is a little out the question at the moment. Perhaps in 4 to 5 years time once I've had decent use out of whatever route I go next.

As far as an OS drive goes, I think that anyone who can use an M2 should get the 960 Pro if possible. They make AWESOME OS drives - and the extra cost is not so much when only using 256 or 512GB - and well worth it IMO.


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 10, 2016)

Crucial MX300 750G $159
https://slickdeals.net/f/9244219-750-gb-crucial-mx300-sata-iii-2-5-3d-nand-internal-ssd-for-159-99-ac-3-tb-seagate-barracuda-3-5-sata-iii-7200-rpm-internal-hard-drive-for-84-99-ac-more-newegg-com?src=catpagev2

MX300 525G $129 @ Tiger
*http://tinyurl.com/hnspblu*


----------



## passsacaglia (Nov 20, 2016)

Damn! Read about the 1050GB version of MX300. Looks freeeeakin good! Will wait for the Black Friday and see if the 249 price tag will be even more decreased. Hope that. Other than that the ssdreview shows it meets the 850EVO at some tests, yeah buddy!

(altho my eyes have always been towards the BP5e but the 3D TLC MX300 looks fab!)


----------



## passsacaglia (Nov 20, 2016)

synthpunk always delivers top recommendations - thx a bunch buddy!


----------



## colony nofi (Nov 20, 2016)

Oh definitely keeping an eye on the 1TB and 2TB versions of the MX300. This could well hit the sweet spot for me.


----------



## colony nofi (Nov 20, 2016)

colony nofi said:


> Oh definitely keeping an eye on the 1TB and 2TB versions of the MX300. This could well hit the sweet spot for me.


2TB version currently going for $480 on amazon.


----------



## SamplesSlave (Nov 22, 2016)

Hey guys, is there a good thread on how to use SSDs in setups these days? Back when I was composing before, SSDs weren't around / viable O_O.

For example, I just bought Spitfire SSS, SSB, and SCS. Should those samples be on an SSD and is there anything I should do with the Kontakt settings to maximize the fact they're on SSD to save RAM?


----------



## passsacaglia (Nov 22, 2016)

SamplesSlave said:


> Hey guys, is there a good thread on how to use SSDs in setups these days? Back when I was composing before, SSDs weren't around / viable O_O.
> 
> For example, I just bought Spitfire SSS, SSB, and SCS. Should those samples be on an SSD and is there anything I should do with the Kontakt settings to maximize the fact they're on SSD to save RAM?


As in all the other threads, if u are in mac, don't forget to format it to Mac OS Journaled and you'll be seeing those speeds


----------



## ZeroZero (Nov 22, 2016)

passsacaglia said:


> As in all the other threads, if u are in mac, don't forget to format it to Mac OS Journaled and you'll be seeing those speeds



Hello Passacaglia,
I am not a technician, though I do build my own. Things are getting so fast these days that most probably dont need to worry, but if you want the best set up then conventional wisdom states one drive for samples, one for OS and one for your DAW. The one for your DAW only needs to be very small. The fastest SSD drives are the M-2 drives. They address the PCi express lanes directly (assuming an X99 mobo) they are very very fast with the fastest (and most expensive) being the samsung 960 at seven times the speed of an SSD. Whether we need to go that fast - well we shall see. Anyway that's the latest. On Kontakt you can reduce the size of the 'headers' with faster drives. This means only an even smaller portion of the sample is loaded into RAM. We also have much more RAM these days, so whether yhou need it depends...


----------



## WorshipMaestro (Nov 23, 2016)

Interesting observations on SSD's here, but one important point seems to be missing. Many are suggesting get the fastest stuff out there, regardless of cost, e.g., the new Samsung 960's or Intel NVme. What you also need to take into account is that most of the performance benefits you see from those new, bigger, faster drives compared to others is the ability to *write data* faster than the competitors. Folks, we're only writing the data to our sample drives _*once!*_ Therefore, paying a bunch extra for the "faster" drives to throw samples on is money thrown away IMO because you will only tax it's ability to write one time when you install your sample library(s). All the rest of the time you are reading, so do your research based on how fast you can get data from a drive.

Also, remember that drive warranties are determined by how much data can be re-written to a drive before the cells deteriorate to the point where they won't reliably hold a charge any longer. Again, for samples we are not writing hundreds of terabytes of data, we are only writing, at most, 1TB for a 1TB drive, 2TB for a 2TB drive, and so on. You'll never tax the writing abilities of a sample SSD because any given cell will only be written to a time or two.

I'm only talking SSD's for sample libraries, you understand. Get yourself the fastest you can afford for your system drive because in that case you will be writing to the drive multiple times and you will experience tangible performance gains.

I've gone a slightly different route and my system's (home and studio) have performed flawlessly the past several months as I've complete the latest album project. 1TB MyDigital SSD for intense sample libraries (SCS, Sable, Cinesamples libraries, etc.) that stream multiple layers of voices per note, and WD Black drives for the less intense libraries (Heavyocity, Spectrasonics, etc.) This has proven to be a great balance of performance and value for the things I do, and saved me a ton of money. Not sexy or with bragging rights, but I've had spare cash for VI's I wouldn't have otherwise had.


----------



## JohnG (Nov 23, 2016)

WorshipMaestro said:


> What you also need to take into account is that most of the performance benefits you see from those new, bigger, faster drives compared to others is the ability to *write data* faster than the competitors. Folks, we're only writing the data to our sample drives _*once!*_ Therefore, paying a bunch extra for the "faster" drives to throw samples on is money thrown away



so true. Even the "weakest" SSD is a vast improvement over an HDD, when it comes to streaming samples.


----------



## ZeroZero (Nov 23, 2016)

Samsung 960 Pro sequential _*Read*_ Speed

Max 3,500 MB/sec


http://www.samsung.com/semiconductor/minisite/ssd/product/consumer/ssd960.html

this is 7 times faster that Joe Average's SSD. Though I do agree that we have yet to find out how much return we get for splashing such cash. 

Z


----------



## passsacaglia (Nov 24, 2016)

Ahh...I dunno now about the MX300, so many errors of ppl having them and sudden deaths...
Samsung 850 Evo is at 249 on now, think I'll be ordering that if it's not getting any cheaper.

https://www.amazon.com/Crucial-MX300-750GB-Internal-Solid/product-reviews/B01DUNLMUU/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_paging_btm_2?ie=UTF8&filterByStar=one_star&reviewerType=all_reviews&showViewpoints=0&pageNumber=2 (amazon link)


----------



## ZeroZero (Nov 24, 2016)

Passacaglia, 
I read that the 960 _evo _email throttles down on speed once the cache is full, this _might _be the same with the 950. If your reading lots of orchestral files at the same time this might not be what you want. Apparently the 960 pro does not do this. Not sure about the 950 series.

Z


----------



## Kaufmanmoon (Nov 24, 2016)

Are the 750's Samsung still worth looking at or at the 850's that much better? I have one 1TB 850 and seems to do the job.
It's cool, found this
http://vi-control.net/community/threads/samsung-evo-750.55493/#post-3986206


----------



## NameOfBand (Nov 24, 2016)

Hey, the MX300 750 GB goes for 99.99 $ on Amazon now! Seems like you're limited to buy only one though...


----------



## NameOfBand (Nov 24, 2016)

NameOfBand said:


> Hey, the MX300 750 GB goes for 99.99 $ on Amazon now! Seems like you're limited to buy only one though...



How do you fix the links? :(


----------



## passsacaglia (Nov 24, 2016)

hm same reviews for all the mx300 series..difficult to find out which caused the fails and which were better..


----------



## passsacaglia (Nov 24, 2016)

I think I'll just go with the 1TB Samsung 850 Evo for $249 and the fastest and best Enclosure like Inateck or ORICO with UASP technology support


----------



## NameOfBand (Nov 24, 2016)

passsacaglia said:


> I think I'll just go with the 1TB Samsung 850 Evo for $249 and the fastest and best Enclosure like Inateck or ORICO with UASP technology support


What have you heard about the MX300? :O
And don't you think you will be able to get better deals than this? Is 249 $ for 850 Evo a good deal?


----------



## passsacaglia (Nov 24, 2016)

NameOfBand said:


> What have you heard about the MX300? :O
> And don't you think you will be able to get better deals than this? Is 249 $ for 850 Evo a good deal?


Read the reviews of 750+1050GB models on newegg and amazon, 80-90% seems to be superb, but always some reports of failed drive after 1week, month, months etc.
Since I will buy it from the states and later bring it home to Europe I don't wanna risk any troubles if something fails etc and...I know it's a top top top price but, maybe I'll just stick with 850 for safety, price is really cool.
ABsolutely, the original price is $499 so it's like $250 off. Seems like it won't be any cheaper at least for now and some days more...and for what you get it's craaaazy cheap to be honest!

http://a.co/dSg7yzb


----------



## NameOfBand (Nov 24, 2016)

passsacaglia said:


> Read the reviews of 750+1050GB models on newegg and amazon, 80-90% seems to be superb, but always some reports of failed drive after 1week, month, months etc.
> Since I will buy it from the states and later bring it home to Europe I don't wanna risk any troubles if something fails etc and...I know it's a top top top price but, maybe I'll just stick with 850 for safety, price is really cool.
> ABsolutely, the original price is $499 so it's like $250 off. Seems like it won't be any cheaper at least for now and some days more...and for what you get it's craaaazy cheap to be honest!
> 
> http://a.co/dSg7yzb


Yeah but that 499 price isn't really what it's worth though... It goes for around 350 on other sites. 249 sure seems cheap though. Also, I saw that the M.2 1 TB drive also goes for 249. I'm kinda noob when it comes to these tech things but isn't M.2 faster? Maybe it won't fit into the enclousure you wanted.

So you are in the states now? Do you know from where you can buy tech in Sweden without the shipping and tax beeing so high? Someone said B&H but it's like 150 $ shipping + tax.


----------



## passsacaglia (Nov 24, 2016)

NameOfBand said:


> Yeah but that 499 price isn't really what it's worth though... It goes for around 350 on other sites. 249 sure seems cheap though. Also, I saw that the M.2 1 TB drive also goes for 249. I'm kinda noob when it comes to these tech things but isn't M.2 faster? Maybe it won't fit into the enclousure you wanted.


Also heard that m.2's are generally a little faster. I was going to buy a BP5e, and yeah 850's are sold for 349 so a 100'ish off. But like, Crucial are good drives but at This moment I won't take risks and see the 850 evo for the price of the mydigitalSSD BP5e it's a bargain and great reliability, haven't ready any reviews of them failing or so, 840 I think hade some "problems" they had to take back some models but I think that's cool now. But the 3D V-NAND tech seems cool, also their cooling and I like South Korean brands so, Samsung it is for me I think 
Happy hunting my friend!


----------



## NameOfBand (Nov 24, 2016)

passsacaglia said:


> Also heard that m.2's are generally a little faster. I was going to buy a BP5e, and yeah 850's are sold for 349 so a 100'ish off. But like, Crucial are good drives but at This moment I won't take risks and see the 850 evo for the price of the mydigitalSSD BP5e it's a bargain and great reliability, haven't ready any reviews of them failing or so, 840 I think hade some "problems" they had to take back some models but I think that's cool now. But the 3D V-NAND tech seems cool, also their cooling and I like South Korean brands so, Samsung it is for me I think
> Happy hunting my friend!


Man, look at this.
https://frys.hs.llnwd.net/e1/art/email/112516_fri132vmd_1/bfri1_web.html?site=blackfridayprev2

Scroll down a bit, almost to the middle of the page, look on the left side. 850 Evo for 229. No taxes or shipping. Only availabe tomorrow. What do you think?


----------



## passsacaglia (Nov 24, 2016)

NameOfBand said:


> Man, look at this.
> https://frys.hs.llnwd.net/e1/art/email/112516_fri132vmd_1/bfri1_web.html?site=blackfridayprev2
> 
> Scroll down a bit, almost to the middle of the page, look on the left side. 850 Evo for 229. No taxes or shipping. Only availabe tomorrow. What do you think?


Looks terrific! Although no ones left at the moment as shipping...or so.
I'll either go this one for 229 or the evo.
*Link:* http://a.co/fMH3pg8


----------



## Fab (Nov 24, 2016)

seems from what I can find, sandisk 'extreme pro' and samsung pro evo 1tb are still best around. Feels like its been that way for a while.

Hmm, wheres that wild card.

Toshiba OCZ Trion 150 960GB 2.5" 7mm SATA III Internal Solid State Drive TRN150-25SA3-960G

Any experience with these?

Read speed seems on par (550mb/s) from the specs.


----------



## passsacaglia (Nov 24, 2016)

Fab said:


> seems from what I can find, sandisk 'extreme pro' and samsung pro evo 1tb are still best around. Feels like its been that way for a while.
> 
> Hmm, wheres that wild card.
> 
> ...


Compare it on this page with mydigitalSSD BP5e 960GB, $2 more than the OCZ, 
around 40mb faster in the read speed of 30GB file.
Also check the graph on the evo:

http://www.thessdreview.com/our-reviews/ocz-trion-150-ssd-review-240gb480gb960gb/5/

But again, OCZ 150 I think it's a great value and absolutely great too. Great power consumption also!!


----------



## jamwerks (Nov 24, 2016)

Fab said:


> Toshiba OCZ Trion 150 960GB 2.5" 7mm SATA III Internal Solid State Drive TRN150-25SA3-960G
> 
> Any experience with these?
> 
> Read speed seems on par (550mb/s) from the specs.


Looks like the random read time is a tad slower than Samsungs, but hey...


----------



## Fab (Nov 24, 2016)

passsacaglia said:


> But again, OCZ 150 I think it's a great value and absolutely great too. Great power consumption also!!




Remind me again which is the most important for reading samples, It seems the test that was done in the link you gave measures transfer to SSD. Why is that important?

I'm actually not sure, and too lazy to look it up.

Jamwerks, Yeah samsung is better but the price difference is good. If that just means better build quality then I might just take a chance. 2 years later there will be something better probably.

Im talking about the samsung pro (one with the red cube).


----------



## Andrajas (Nov 24, 2016)

when does Amazon black friday deal end? also want to buy a ssd


----------



## colony nofi (Nov 24, 2016)

If its anything like last year, there will be good SSD specials on cyber monday (this coming monday) that are often even better than BF....


----------



## jononotbono (Nov 24, 2016)

colony nofi said:


> If its anything like last year, there will be good SSD specials on cyber monday (this coming monday) that are often even better than BF....



This is encouraging.


----------



## NameOfBand (Nov 25, 2016)

This: 



MX300 for 106 £. Was on newegg for 119.99 $ but seems to be sold out. Should I get this? passsacaglia said some people have had problems with them...

Goddamnit how do you put the links in properly? Guess you'll find it anyway, it's on amazon UK​


----------



## passsacaglia (Nov 25, 2016)

colony nofi said:


> If its anything like last year, there will be good SSD specials on cyber monday (this coming monday) that are often even better than BF....


Ahh! Cyber monday, totally forgot that.
Anyone who bought their SSD's on Cyber Monday last year?

@NameOfBand regarding mx300, I think 90% they are good, I just didn't wanted to take any risks with fails that have been reported, why I'm looking at the OCZ 150, mydigitalSSD BP5e (rock solid) and the 850 Evo which delivers great read speed on files over 30GB. 
ps links on amazon doesn't work, you need to press "share" on the blue link above the price/add to cart and there is a shortened link for you to post on forums. 
For best graphs and comparisons = theSSDreview.com , google your brand+model and just add thessdreview and it will come up in 9/10.  Wish I know if the 850 evo (also 5 yr warranty) will be even more reduced on Cyber Monday...hard to know eyh?


----------



## NameOfBand (Nov 25, 2016)

passsacaglia said:


> Ahh! Cyber monday, totally forgot that.
> Anyone who bought their SSD's on Cyber Monday last year?
> 
> @NameOfBand regarding mx300, I think 90% they are good, I just didn't wanted to take any risks with fails that have been reported, why I'm looking at the OCZ 150, mydigitalSSD BP5e (rock solid) and the 850 Evo which delivers great read speed on files over 30GB.
> ...


Yeah this is so hard... The MX300 seems to be such a good deal... But I don't want to miss anything on Cyber Monday! I too wonder if anyone knows how it played out last year? Was there a lot of SSD deals on cyber monday, better than black friday?


----------



## URL (Nov 25, 2016)

It is a pity that Samsung pro 1Gb prices increased for the really good SSD, but If I buy ten of them the price drops...


----------



## phil_wc (Nov 25, 2016)

I would like to ask, I saw very long thread long time ago that Samsung SSD have a very low read speed for an old file in drive(cus their firmware). Is it still happen, or it's already fixed?


----------



## URL (Nov 25, 2016)

Do you mean Samsung Pro 850?
Check there data and you see they are nice to have for streaming samples or...
They work flawless for me.


----------



## phil_wc (Nov 25, 2016)

URL said:


> Do you mean Samsung Pro 850?
> Check there data and you see they are nice to have for streaming samples or...
> They work flawless for me.


I think it's evo that had problem. I do a quick search and haven't found firmware problem lately. I think it would have been fixed.

But they did have long thread in VI-C about this problem around 2 years ago.


----------



## URL (Nov 25, 2016)

phil_wc said:


> I think it's evo that had problem. I do a quick search and haven't found firmware problem lately. I think it would have been fixed.
> 
> But they did have long thread in VI-C about this problem around 2 years ago.





Okey, I have mainly Samsung 850 Pro 1Gb and 850 Evo 512/1Gb and no problem so far they have been working
very hard streaming from my slaves and for boot OS X/win7


----------



## phil_wc (Nov 25, 2016)

URL said:


> Okey, I have mainly Samsung 850 Pro 1Gb and 850 Evo 512/1Gb and no problem so far they have been working
> very hard streaming from my slaves and for boot OS X/win7


Ok, I'll buy it. :D


----------



## khollister (Nov 25, 2016)

I have searched for any widespread reported issues with premature failures of MX300's and can not find anything. While the MX300 is not quite as fast on reads as the 850's, they appear to be reliable and actually have higher wear ratings than the EVO drives. Curious where folks are seeing the reported systemic issues?


----------



## NameOfBand (Nov 25, 2016)

khollister said:


> I have searched for any widespread reported issues with premature failures of MX300's and can not find anything. While the MX300 is not quite as fast on reads as the 850's, they appear to be reliable and actually have higher wear ratings than the EVO drives. Curious where folks are seeing the reported systemic issues?


Yeah me too. Might just grab the MX300 otherwise. Warrany is 3 years also, I guess that's ok. 5 years for 850 Evo is ofc better though


----------



## khollister (Nov 25, 2016)

In the US at least, the 1TB MX300 and 850 EVO are within $10 of each other everywhere ($239 vs $249). However the 2TB versions have a big price spread ($480 for MX300 and >$600 for 850 EVO). Since it is Black Friday here and the prices haven't changed in the past few days, I'm curious if anyone will cut these more Monday. There appears to be a nationwide sale on both brands since even my local BestBuy has the Samsungs at the same price.


----------



## jononotbono (Nov 25, 2016)

Anywhere selling 850 Evos in the UK with a great discount? Amazon is bare.


----------



## pixel (Nov 25, 2016)

Just bought Crucial MX300 750GB for £119  It was £105 on Amazon but disappeared before I woke up. Maybe it will be slower few nanoseconds than Samsung but well... I can live with that. Still huge progress in comparison to HHD for sample streaming


----------



## jononotbono (Nov 25, 2016)

pixel said:


> Just bought Crucial MX300 750GB for £119  It was £105 on Amazon but disappeared before I woke up. Maybe it will be slower few nanoseconds than Samsung but well... I can live with that. Still huge progress in comparison to HHD for sample streaming



Thanks. I'll check out Amazon later. Is this sale going on all weekend or is it literally just the Black depressing desperate consumer Friday?


----------



## chimuelo (Nov 25, 2016)

2 x 1TB Intel NVMe 600 M.2s for 500 USD.
I dont even need them yet.
But already know my 8 Core AMD Build in 2 months has the B350 board from ASRock with dual NVMe.

I dont use discrete GFX cards but the AMD iGPU is more powerfrul, uses no system RAM and notches above Intels iGPUs.

2017 will be the year for AMD again.
360 bucks for 8 x cores @ 4.0ghz.
Overclocked from 3.2ghz but 110 watts.
Definately excited.


----------



## pixel (Nov 25, 2016)

jononotbono said:


> Thanks. I'll check out Amazon later. Is this sale going on all weekend or is it literally just the Black depressing desperate consumer Friday?


It's Black Friday deal but dunno for how long. On Amazon it's £161 again and £105 for 525GB.


----------



## passsacaglia (Nov 25, 2016)

Regarding mX300, I don't think it's a bad one. Just wanted to go through the 4% that reported a 1 star on the 1050GB review on amazon reporting fails:

http://goo.gl/niagdJ

Dunno, yo no soy le expert. Most probs were with Windows, their software, cloning and sometime it just died or it came dead. Dunno if we should trust everything we read etc... mac-wise I think it can work even better, just plug-format-play.


----------



## pixel (Nov 25, 2016)

passsacaglia said:


> Regarding mX300, I don't think it's a bad one. Just wanted to go through the 4% that reported a 1 star on the 1050GB review on amazon reporting fails:
> 
> http://goo.gl/niagdJ
> 
> Dunno, yo no soy le expert.



I've got many products with few 1 star rating. A lot of times that 1 star is given by users who have no clue how to use product. I see posts about cloning software, connection problems. also these comments are not only for 1TB. Look there's one about 525GB model. Of course by few thousands sells there must be few faulty units

Ps. my Equator D5 monitors are still kicking after two years of use and when you check comments on internet about this model you should expect to see that in place of my home should be huge hole after atom bomb explosion


----------



## passsacaglia (Nov 25, 2016)

pixel said:


> I've got many products with few 1 star rating. A lot of times that 1 star is given by users who have no clue how to use product. I see posts about cloning software, connection problems. also these comments are not only for 1TB. Look there's one about 525GB model. Of course by few thousands sells there must be few faulty units
> 
> Ps. my Equator D5 monitors are still kicking after two years of use and when you check comments on internet about this model you should expect to see that in place of my home should be huge hole after atom bomb explosion


A little bit my thinking too  
Newegg says ($269) now $239, save 30.
Maybe it will be even cheaper on Cyber Monday, 30 bucks is a cool discount but 269 för 1TB is not bad, I think I'll wait til Monday and if it still will cost 269 or smthn like the BF price atm, I think I'll still go for it


----------



## NameOfBand (Nov 25, 2016)

passsacaglia said:


> A little bit my thinking too
> Newegg says ($269) now $239, save 30.
> Maybe it will be even cheaper on Cyber Monday, 30 bucks is a cool discount but 269 för 1TB is not bad, I think I'll wait til Monday and if it still will cost 269 or smthn like the BF price atm, I think I'll still go for it


You said you'd go for the 850 Evo! You make me confused! I listened to you. OMG this BF is killing me


----------



## passsacaglia (Nov 25, 2016)

NameOfBand said:


> You said you'd go for the 850 Evo! You make me confused! I listened to you. OMG this BF is killing me


Sure, or the mx300! 
Will see what Monday says!


----------



## phil_wc (Nov 25, 2016)

Crucial is reliable SSD. I have MX100 for 2 years and no problem so far.


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 25, 2016)

I have not read too much about the 750 Samsung yet
I did pick up one of the one of the crucial 300/750G for $99 today
Be sure to post any cyber monday deals that you see


----------



## Fab (Nov 25, 2016)

synthpunk said:


> I have not read too much about the 750 Samsung yet
> I did pick up one of the one of the crucial 300/750G for $99 today
> Be sure to post any cyber monday deals that you see



What, no way.


----------



## passsacaglia (Nov 26, 2016)

Bought this Orico SSD enclosure with UASP support for 4 bucks! Free shipping 

Can find it on amazon too. Orico is a good and reliable brand.

Look what I found on AliExpress
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/1902217651/1902217651.html

http://goo.gl/EMxNZ9


----------



## BassoonCake (Nov 26, 2016)

jononotbono said:


> Thanks. I'll check out Amazon later. Is this sale going on all weekend or is it literally just the Black depressing desperate consumer Friday?



The MX300 750Gb is still available at the BT shop for £119, just snapped one up myself.
https://www.shop.bt.com/products/cr...f8u6kl6LVsjLopp3hvcuUcTqCirgcg2VqsaAjFh8P8HAQ


----------



## jononotbono (Nov 26, 2016)

BassoonCake said:


> The MX300 750Gb is still available at the BT shop for £119, just snapped one up myself.
> https://www.shop.bt.com/products/cr...f8u6kl6LVsjLopp3hvcuUcTqCirgcg2VqsaAjFh8P8HAQ


Are they any good? I was hoping for Samsung 850 Evos but it's not,looking positive!


----------



## jononotbono (Nov 26, 2016)

That is really cheap. 2 of these in Raid would be good.


----------



## BassoonCake (Nov 26, 2016)

Good question, not the very best I don't think, but for a luddite like me upgrading from mechanical HD, the difference is night & day!


----------



## NameOfBand (Nov 26, 2016)

BassoonCake said:


> The MX300 750Gb is still available at the BT shop for £119, just snapped one up myself.
> https://www.shop.bt.com/products/cr...f8u6kl6LVsjLopp3hvcuUcTqCirgcg2VqsaAjFh8P8HAQ


Aaah looks so good! I just really wan't 1 TB to make sure i won't runt out of space/bays!


----------



## BassoonCake (Nov 26, 2016)

NameOfBand said:


> Aaah looks so good! I just really wan't 1 TB to make sure i won't runt out of space/bays!


I know what you mean, especially with the rapidly increasing size of new libraries.
(idle thought... though maybe they've peaked in size now with every note x every articulation x RR x 4 mic positions. What's left to do?)


----------



## jononotbono (Nov 26, 2016)

BassoonCake said:


> I know what you mean, especially with the rapidly increasing size of new libraries.
> (idle thought... though maybe they've peaked in size now with every note x every articulation x RR x 4 mic positions. What's left to do?)


Buy the HZ Piano and you soon realise Sample Libraries have no limits. Well, they do but you know what I'm saying haha


----------



## BassoonCake (Nov 26, 2016)

Ha, too true, I'll regret saying that in 5 years when we'll be lusting after a 1Tb bagpipe library.


----------



## NameOfBand (Nov 26, 2016)

To all swedish fellas (and maybe others too, not sure where they ship) netonnet has MX300 750 GB for 1290 swedish crowns (approximately 140 $) now! Seems like you're limited to buy one only... OMG I can't decide if I should get this or not!


----------



## Fab (Nov 26, 2016)

BassoonCake said:


> The MX300 750Gb is still available at the BT shop for £119, just snapped one up myself.
> https://www.shop.bt.com/products/cr...f8u6kl6LVsjLopp3hvcuUcTqCirgcg2VqsaAjFh8P8HAQ


 thanks buddy, thatl do for me


----------



## BassoonCake (Nov 26, 2016)

Fab said:


> thanks buddy, thatl do for me



Whoa...an hour ago when I got mine it said 19 in stock, now it's showing 0. Hope you got one in time.


----------



## Fab (Nov 26, 2016)

BassoonCake said:


> Whoa...an hour ago when I got mine it said 19 in stock, now it's showing 0. Hope you got one in time.



nah, they have loads, its like this I think

youtube.com/watch?v=TrXBEuG7I3A

Probably the best safe bet right now anyway so good to pick something up as a compromise, did want that samsung though. New one is out soon so when this dies...if it dies.


----------



## BassoonCake (Nov 26, 2016)

Ha, I fell for their evil plan!


----------



## Fab (Nov 26, 2016)

so did I,

I bought 19...


----------



## Andrajas (Nov 26, 2016)

NameOfBand said:


> To all swedish fellas (and maybe others too, not sure where they ship) netonnet has MX300 for 1290 swedish crowns (approximately 140 $) now! Seems like you're limited to buy one only... OMG I can't decide if I should get this or not!


the 750 GB?

Found it but it's not in store yet...hope it gets back. If so, I think I will go for it!


----------



## Niel (Nov 26, 2016)

https://preisvergleich.check24.de/s..._shopping_01&gclid=CMeQ5vjAxtACFVG6GwodUSwCIQ

Just bought 2 mx300 750 for 130 EUR each here. It's actually about 105 EUR + MwSt.


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 26, 2016)

Crucial mx300 is a good solid economy Drive for sample storage and Playback

Jono you really do not need to raid for speed that is overkill and it sounds like some of you need to clean out your drives of all the junk LOL

Was amazed to see some of the Samsung drives actually go up in price this weekend Google analytics really giving it to us

David you really trust any reviews on Amazon anymore?


----------



## NameOfBand (Nov 26, 2016)

Andrajas said:


> the 750 GB?
> 
> Found it but it's not in store yet...hope it gets back. If so, I think I will go for it!


Yeah sorry hte 750 GB. I think it was in store when I checked. Hope it comes back!


----------



## passsacaglia (Nov 26, 2016)

synthpunk said:


> Crucial mx300 is a good solid economy Drive for sample storage and Playback
> 
> Jono you really do not need to raid for speed that is overkill and it sounds like some of you need to clean out your drives of all the junk LOL
> 
> ...


Hmm naah, now Ive stopped haha!! All eyes on the Crucials!!


----------



## NameOfBand (Nov 26, 2016)

How big is the difference in read speed for MX300 vs 850 Evo?


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 26, 2016)

This site comes in handy for comparing current drives specs and prices

http://www.hardware-revolution.com/best-sdd-solid-state-drive-november-2016/


----------



## jononotbono (Nov 26, 2016)

synthpunk said:


> Crucial mx300 is a good solid economy Drive for sample storage and Playback
> 
> Jono you really do not need to raid for speed that is overkill and it sounds like some of you need to clean out your drives of all the junk LOL
> 
> ...



Hey man don't kill my buzz haha! I have no junk on my ssds. Just Samples. I won't be raiding anything although it's fun thinking about it. Oooops I just bought one of these 750gb SSDs. I can now finally download my HZ Piano and have the space to install it!


----------



## khollister (Nov 26, 2016)

The MX300 is mainly slower on random reads at larger cue depths compared to the Samsungs. While the review sites make it sound like the Crucial is a dog, the difference in about 10-15% from what I recall when I looked at this stuff earlier this year. At current US prices for the 1TB or smaller, I would go 850 EVO - minimal cost differences.

For 2TB, the MX300 is way cheaper ($480 vs $630) and that would be a no-brainer. Given that everyone has almost the identical pricing here (even brick and mortar retail), I suspect we may not see widespread price reduction in the next week unless a particular retailer uses one of these as a loss leader to drive sales.


----------



## passsacaglia (Nov 26, 2016)

Love the 3D V-nand thing about the mx300 and 850 Evo's, 
Will keep my eyes open, if Cyber Monday doesn't deliver, I'll go with the german ones and buy a MX300. I bought an enclosure haha, just need an SSD now.  But the MyDigitalSSD BPX, damn!!! Fine and nice price bud! @synthpunk


----------



## jononotbono (Nov 26, 2016)

Ok, can someone recommend me a PCIe adapter that can have 2 x sata 3 SSDs plugged into it and will work in a 5,1 Mac Pro? Cheers gearslutz.


----------



## khollister (Nov 26, 2016)

jononotbono said:


> Ok, can someone recommend me a PCIe adapter that can have 2 x sata 3 SSDs plugged into it and will work in a 5,1 Mac Pro? Cheers gearslutz.



Sonnet or Apricon. Make sure it is at least 2 PCIe lanes so you don't throttle the drives


----------



## NameOfBand (Nov 27, 2016)

This one is lower in rating than both the 850 Evo and the MX300, but it's cheap! Sandisk Ultra II 960 GB for 183 $
http://a.co/9PFoKTZ


----------



## passsacaglia (Nov 27, 2016)

NameOfBand said:


> This one is lower in rating than both the 850 Evo and the MX300, but it's cheap! Sandisk Ultra II 960 GB for 183 $
> http://a.co/9PFoKTZ


Ouuf, that's a YUGE deal! Only heard good about that one!
Doesn't say any end time...seems very good and crazy much GB for the money!

TheSsdreview Top Value sign
http://www.thessdreview.com/our-reviews/sandisk-ultra-ii-ssd-review-240gb/6/


----------



## pixel (Nov 27, 2016)

Numbers oh numbers... It look so cool on paper. But is there anyone who did real world comparison between ssd's for sample libraries? I mean is there any real advantage for these magic Samsung ssd's that human can really feel in real world? 
The thing is that computer components have so many comparisons, people talk that one is 1% faster than other and you can feel that 3 nanoseconds make a difference or that they can't play game if fps is lower than 90... A lot of these differences have no cover in reality. I don't believe that all ssd's except Samsung 850 are shite and that they are so slow that we can feel any serious difference.


----------



## passsacaglia (Nov 28, 2016)

I'm looking more on reliability now.
$187 for Sandisk ultra II 960 GB, extremely good price for that one. Trying to avoid those reviews on failed drives after only couple of weeks use. I will ship it to my buddy who's in Boston for couple of months and will bring it by Christmas to me. But if the drive fails (let's say), I don't wanna go through messy arguings and shipments for the failed drive and warranty-problems..
That's why my eyes are on the OCZ Trion 150 for $227, Evo 850 for $249 or the mx300 for now $239 again.. OR the PNY CS1311 for $219! 

Hoping there will be more Cyber Monday discounts. Is amazon or newegg best ways to check prices or go to pcpartpicker which lists several popular sites?

And ofc like the thread says: post your SSD sales you find 

Now PNY looks very tempting..got good reviews too.


----------



## Fab (Nov 28, 2016)

http://amzn.to/2gOpm4F


----------



## mdvirtual (Nov 28, 2016)

Just grabbed an 850 Evo 1TB from NewEgg on Ebay for $219.99. That's as low as I've seen them all year.


----------



## NameOfBand (Nov 28, 2016)

mdvirtual said:


> Just grabbed an 850 Evo 1TB from NewEgg on Ebay for $219.99. That's as low as I've seen them all year.


Goddamnit it's an amazing deal! But it doesn't ship to me! What can I do??


----------



## passsacaglia (Nov 28, 2016)

mdvirtual said:


> Just grabbed an 850 Evo 1TB from NewEgg on Ebay for $219.99. That's as low as I've seen them all year.


Can't find it. Only one deal?? Link??


----------



## NameOfBand (Nov 28, 2016)

passsacaglia said:


> Can't find it. Only one deal?? Link??


http://www.ebay.com/itm/SAMSUNG-850-EVO-2-5-1TB-SATA-III-3-D-Vertical-Internal-Solid-State-Drive-SSD-/302130800590?


----------



## khollister (Nov 28, 2016)

NameOfBand said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/SAMSUNG-850-EVO-2-5-1TB-SATA-III-3-D-Vertical-Internal-Solid-State-Drive-SSD-/302130800590?



Boom! - a pair on the way. Great price, great find! Thanks


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 28, 2016)

Lots of sense in this post Rgames

http://vi-control.net/community/thr...s-sandisk-extreme-pro-480.57665/#post-4021453



pixel said:


> Numbers oh numbers... It look so cool on paper. But is there anyone who did real world comparison between ssd's for sample libraries? I mean is there any real advantage for these magic Samsung ssd's that human can really feel in real world?
> The thing is that computer components have so many comparisons, people talk that one is 1% faster than other and you can feel that 3 nanoseconds make a difference or that they can't play game if fps is lower than 90... A lot of these differences have no cover in reality. I don't believe that all ssd's except Samsung 850 are shite and that they are so slow that we can feel any serious difference.


----------



## NameOfBand (Nov 28, 2016)

synthpunk said:


> Lots of sense in this post Rgames
> 
> http://vi-control.net/community/thr...s-sandisk-extreme-pro-480.57665/#post-4021453


With that said I might just get the Sandisk Ultra II


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 28, 2016)

Seems to be the best bang for the buck out there today



NameOfBand said:


> With that said I might just get the Sandisk Ultra II


----------



## passsacaglia (Nov 28, 2016)

BAM! Smashed an 1050GB Crucial mx300 to my buddy, will prob pick it up by Christmas or next year hehe, or else I will have to go to Boston 
Also a pack of Elixir electric bass strings. Happy hunting guys!


----------



## cadenzajon (Nov 28, 2016)

NameOfBand said:


> Goddamnit it's an amazing deal! But it doesn't ship to me! What can I do??


Price matched by Amazon! Might be able to squeeze out a bit more of a discount that way (3% with amz credit card), or use their int'l shipping options.


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 28, 2016)

Got a few of our Samsung Evo 1tb last year on Cyber Monday for $199 so that's pretty close

Men shopping for bargains now that's scary 



cadenzajon said:


> Price matched by Amazon! Might be able to squeeze out a bit more of a discount that way (3% with amz credit card), or use their int'l shipping options.


----------



## kgdrum (Nov 28, 2016)

Not $199 but pretty close........I have been running out of room on my Samsung 840 Pro SSD (512gb)which I use as my boot drive. Just stumbled on Amazon & noticed some great prices on the 850 Evo today,I ordered the 1tb model which is selling for $219 which imo is a really nice price.


I just went back Amazon to copy & paste the link and they raised the price to $249,wow I'm glad I grabbed it when I did.


----------



## Andrajas (Nov 28, 2016)

kgdrum said:


> Not $199 but pretty close........I have been running out of room on my Samsung 840 Pro SSD (512gb)which I use as my boot drive. Just stumbled on Amazon & noticed some great prices on the 850 Evo today,I ordered the 1tb model which is selling for $219 which imo is a really nice price.
> 
> 
> I just went back Amazon to copy & paste the link and they raised the price to $249,wow I'm glad I grabbed it when I did.


yeah I also saw it for 219 bucks so I thought ;well let me grab some dinner first before ordering. After dinner, the price had gone up again :(!!


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 28, 2016)

Amazon analytics Fing with your mind



Andrajas said:


> yeah I also saw it for 219 bucks so I thought ;well let me grab some dinner first before ordering. After dinner, the price had gone up again :(!!


----------



## Andrajas (Nov 28, 2016)

synthpunk said:


> Amazon analytics Fing with your mind


Indeed, refreshing the page all the time now in hopes that they will bring down the price again hehe


----------



## cadenzajon (Nov 28, 2016)

Or, for the mother of all SSD's, here is a killer deal on a lifetime of samples storage (for me, anyway, probably not some of you.)
http://www.mydigitaldiscount.com/samsung-3-84TB-(4TB)-pm863a-enterprise-2-5-inch-sata-3(6g)-ssd-solid-state-drive-for-business-certified-refurbished-mz7lm3t8hmlp/ with discount code SD200OFF4TB brings the price to $799.99 for 4TB of space.


----------



## NameOfBand (Nov 28, 2016)

cadenzajon said:


> Or, for the mother of all SSD's, here is a killer deal on a lifetime of samples storage (for me, anyway, probably not some of you.)
> http://www.mydigitaldiscount.com/samsung-3-84TB-(4TB)-pm863a-enterprise-2-5-inch-sata-3(6g)-ssd-solid-state-drive-for-business-certified-refurbished-mz7lm3t8hmlp/ with discount code SD200OFF4TB brings the price to $799.99 for 4TB of space.


That's sick! But is that optimal for streaming samples? Or is it better to get several smaller disks?


----------



## cadenzajon (Nov 29, 2016)

If you're directly connecting multiple disks or enclosures then you'd obviously gain the bandwidth improvement of having several pipes. But comparing the specs of this drive to the specs of other single SSDs in general, it holds up quite well.

Not a bad compromise here, 2TB for $480 here: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...x-_-InternalSSDs-_-20156149-S1A2A&ignorebbr=1 using coupon code ESCFFGN54


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 12, 2016)

Someone posted this on the hardware forum 1 terabyte micron I believe is made by crucial or vice a versa for $189 I just ordered one so I will pass on any info after I get it

https://www.smithbuy.com/micron-1tb-2-5-sata-solid-state-drive-mtfddak1t0mbf-1an1zabyy.html

http://www.anandtech.com/show/8528/micron-m600-128gb-256gb-1tb-ssd-review-nda-placeholder


----------



## zolhof (Dec 12, 2016)

passsacaglia said:


> Ouuf, that's a YUGE deal! Only heard good about that one!
> Doesn't say any end time...seems very good and crazy much GB for the money!
> 
> TheSsdreview Top Value sign
> http://www.thessdreview.com/our-reviews/sandisk-ultra-ii-ssd-review-240gb/6/



Wow, that was a great deal! I got one of these back in September for $219.99 and it's been rock solid.


----------

